# Sondaggi politici 15-16 novembre



## juventino (18 Novembre 2014)

Secondo gli ultimi sondaggi politici (fonte EMG per TgLa7) il PD sarebbe ancora nettamente il primo partito con il 39,8%. Un risultato buono considerata la crisi di consenso che il governo Renzi si trova a fronteggiare in questo momento. Scarsi i risultati delle altre formazioni di Centrosinistra con SEL ferma sempre al 3,4 e con tutte le altre forze che a stento arrivano ad uno 1,4 striminzito.
Spostandoci nel Centrodestra continua passarsela male Forza Italia, che nonostante una timidissima risalita nell'ultima settimana, non vede via di scampo in un declino inarrestabile, fortemente legato a quello del suo leader Silvio Berlusconi. Se la passano male anche NCD e UDC, che assieme a malapena vanno oltre il 3%. Continua la sua avanzata la Lega Nord (10,8%), che adesso, forte dell'asse formatosi con la Meloni e il suo Fratelli d'Italia (3,2%), comincia pregustare un clamoroso sorpasso sul partito di B. Un evento che relegherebbe l'ex premier a leader della quarta forza politica in Italia.
Ultimo, ma non meno importante, il Movimento 5 Stelle. I grillini restano stabili al 20%, ma sembra che ormai non riescano più a schiodarsi da tale quota.
Al secondo post inserita l'immagine con le percentuali.


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Nicco (18 Novembre 2014)

Aldilà delle molteplici considerazioni che si possono fare finalmente B. sta scomparendo. Da un certo punto di vista ci siamo forse dimenticati troppo velocemente chi è stato, tutto frutto dei "nuovi nemici" (non so come chiamarveli) che avanzano.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


>



Il PD è TROPPO in alto


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2014)

Il PD prende ancora simili percentuali per la totale mancanza di alternative. In Italia la gente storicamente è sempre molto restia all'astensione (purtroppo).
B. sta pian piano scomparendo, offuscato ormai dal populismo di Salvini e la Lega (chi lo sostiene a mio avviso deve guardarsi molto bene dal dare a Grillo del populista) e sbiadito dal declino di un partito che dopo anni non ha più quel collante (lo stesso B.) che teneva assieme tutta quella massa di mediocri politicanti. Finito lui, sarà finita Forza Italia.
Grillo potrà crescere soltanto se la situazione si aggraverà molto, ma ormai la sua base di elettorato è solida e stabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2014)

Ma figurarsi se sono veri Hahaha  il PD se va bene vedrà il 30% con il binocolo ... Gli italiani non sono fessi


----------



## James Watson (19 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurarsi se sono veri Hahaha  il PD se va bene vedrà il 30% con il binocolo ... Gli italiani non sono fessi



un po' come alle ultime europee, no? #vinciampoi...


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurarsi se sono veri Hahaha  il PD se va bene vedrà il 30% con il binocolo ... Gli italiani *non sono fessi*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> un po' come alle ultime europee, no? #vinciampoi...



Si ahahha , comunque a parte gli scherzi .... va bene tutto ma Renzi ha solo promesso senza fare nulla , ma non nulla per dire.. ad oggi non ha fatto NULLA zero ...


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2014)

L'avanzata della Lega comunque dimostra come bastino due fattori per innalzare il proprio consenso:
1-essere un volto relativamente "nuovo"
2-fare continuo ed ossessivo populismo

L'anno scorso Grillo, con questo metodo, è arrivato al 25%, vediamo dove arriverà Salvini.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'avanzata della Lega comunque dimostra come bastino due fattori per innalzare il proprio consenso:
> 1-essere un volto relativamente "nuovo"
> 2-fare continuo ed ossessivo populismo
> 
> L'anno scorso Grillo, con questo metodo, è arrivato al 25%, vediamo dove arriverà Salvini.



Quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto, quoto


----------



## runner (19 Novembre 2014)

ragazzi io non sono leghista (ho sempre votato ben lontano da quella idea politica) però effettivamente fa più populismo renzi con sto "volemose bene" e "gli 80 euro" che Salvini a parlare della situazione attuale (razzismo a parte) alla fine con il referendum sulla legge forner ci ha visto lungo....


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2014)

Terrore la Lega al 10%...


----------



## vota DC (19 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle molteplici considerazioni che si possono fare finalmente B. sta scomparendo. Da un certo punto di vista ci siamo forse dimenticati troppo velocemente chi è stato, tutto frutto dei "nuovi nemici" (non so come chiamarveli) che avanzano.



Il centrosinistra di Occhetto e quello prodiano non potevano portare avanti le politiche che gli facevano comodo, però il Psi craxiano ormai ha la sua terza reincarnazione, in fin dei conti Berlusconi si è limitato a dare la faccia alla seconda reincarnazione e a sfruttare le storture che esistevano già.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi io non sono leghista (ho sempre votato ben lontano da quella idea politica) però effettivamente fa più populismo renzi con sto "volemose bene" e "gli 80 euro" che Salvini a parlare della situazione attuale (razzismo a parte) alla fine con il referendum sulla legge forner ci ha visto lungo....



In Italia l'ammasso di voti se lo becca chi fa più il populista. Gli approfondimenti dei temi, le spiegazioni, le chiarificazioni accurate, non servono: sono noiose ed eccessive.


----------



## runner (19 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In Italia l'ammasso di voti se lo becca chi fa più il populista. Gli approfondimenti dei temi, le spiegazioni, le chiarificazioni accurate, non servono: sono noiose ed eccessive.



non ho capito scusa....

dire 80 euro e 41% non è abbastanza semplice?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2014)

Perchè la Picierno che mostra lo scontrino della spesa non è demagogia 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Comunque altri sondaggi danno il PD in calo anche di 5 punti...però una cosa è certa: gli italiani si sono (finalmente) accorti che al governo ci sta un racconta balle di prima categoria.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito scusa....
> 
> dire 80 euro e 41% non è abbastanza semplice?



Esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## runner (19 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che intendevo.



ah ok perchè a me tranne qualche politico isolato, non senso mai fare discorsi per lo meno sensati....

comunque se andrà a votare poca gente le percentuali di silvio, renzi e grillo saranno sempre troppo alte rispetto a un voto più partecipato


----------



## juventino (19 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Terrore la Lega al 10%...



Ed è solo l'inizio. Sempre secondo i sondaggi pare che Salvini sia l'unico leader la cui fiducia è in aumento (si stima al 30%). Alle regionali in Emilia Romagna di domenica la danno già di gran lunga sopra Forza Italia.


----------



## Hammer (19 Novembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ah ok perchè a me tranne qualche politico isolato, non senso mai fare discorsi per lo meno sensati....
> 
> comunque se andrà a votare poca gente le percentuali di silvio, renzi e grillo saranno sempre troppo alte rispetto a un voto più partecipato



Io non sopporto le generalizzazioni, sia chiaro, le ritengo profondamente svianti e distanti dalla realtà. Ma quello che vedo ultimamente, nel sistema di riferimento dell'italiano medio saltuariamente interessato (anzi, disinteressato alla cronaca politica) è, caso per caso:
- Renzi cresce perché è una faccia nuova, va contro l' "antiquato" (?) concetto di sinistra mangiabambini E promette 80€
- Grillo cresceva perché nuovo movimento anticasta E promette uscita dall'euro come panacea
- Salvini cresce perché lontano dal Roma Ladrona di Bossi E promette zero clandestini e uscita dall'euro come soluzione a tutto.

Chi sono gli unici che non crescevano?

Dimmi tu, cosa devo pensare? Qui si parla di superficialità estrema e qualunquismo da parte della maggioranza di coloro che votano i suddetti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Novembre 2014)

Specificando che si è chiarito che i sondaggi contano zero,
la situazione è questa:

polo di sx (si fa per dire) 43,2
polo di dx 31,1 fanno finta di litigare ma Lega, F.I. fratelli e NDC sono ancora tutti appassionatamente assieme e il leader è sempre Silviuccio

ergo quando si andrà a votare i delinguenti chi ci hanno affossato prenderanno oltre il 74%

Chiaramente gli italioti non hanno ancora capito nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Specificando che si è chiarito che i sondaggi contano zero,
> la situazione è questa:
> 
> polo di sx (si fa per dire) 43,2
> ...



Sai cosa ti dico che sono arrivato alla conclusione che è giusto così... se dopo 30anni di prese per i fondelli di balle raccontate la gente non ha ancora capito di NON votare quei farabutti... beh è giusto così... 

che continuino a votare sempre gli stessi... questo paese è sulla via del declino.. io come ho già scritto altre volte vi saluto.. prendo quei soldi che ho , chiudo le mie attività e vado via... la situazione è insostenibile.. tassare all 80% ( e sono solo tasse dirette ) il mio lordo per mantenere in piedi il carrozzone ???
e no.. la festa è finita.. io in questo paese a menoche non si cambi radicalmente non ci voglio stare.. non vedo futuro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ed è solo l'inizio. Sempre secondo i sondaggi pare che Salvini sia l'unico leader la cui fiducia è in aumento (si stima al 30%). Alle regionali in Emilia Romagna di domenica la danno già di gran lunga sopra Forza Italia.



Vai a vedere i sondaggi di Sky di ieri sera..


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai cosa ti dico che sono arrivato alla conclusione che è giusto così... se dopo 30anni di prese per i fondelli di balle raccontate la gente non ha ancora capito di NON votare quei farabutti... beh è giusto così...
> 
> che continuino a votare sempre gli stessi... questo paese è sulla via del declino.. io come ho già scritto altre volte vi saluto.. prendo quei soldi che ho , chiudo le mie attività e vado via... la situazione è insostenibile.. tassare all 80% ( e sono solo tasse dirette ) il mio lordo per mantenere in piedi il carrozzone ???
> e no.. la festa è finita.. io in questo paese a menoche non si cambi radicalmente non ci voglio stare.. non vedo futuro..



diciamo negli ultimi 25 anni ,dal crollo del muro di Berlino,da quando abbiamo cessato di essere di primaria importanza per gli USA,che ci hanno sempre finanziato e aiutato,coprendo le nefandezze dei nostri politici,in nome della lotta al Comunismo


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'avanzata della Lega comunque dimostra come bastino due fattori per innalzare il proprio consenso:
> 1-essere un volto relativamente "nuovo"
> 2-fare continuo ed ossessivo populismo
> 
> L'anno scorso Grillo, con questo metodo, è arrivato al 25%, vediamo dove arriverà Salvini.



nn concordo ... posso capire che si parlava di populismo con bossi che diceva padania libera, via i terroni e via discorrendo ma salvini sta facendo decisamente altro!
innanzitutto la lega è stato il solo partito che ha raccolto firme per togliere la legge fornero e quando si andrà al referendum sarà solo merito di noi che abbiamo firmato per averlo; salvini sta aprendo alla collaborazione con quella che per ora è stata ribattezzata lega del sud ( tanto per fare capire la distanza dal pensiero di bossi ) perchè anche al sud ha avuto e sta avendo consensi; la "storia dell immigrazione" come la chiamano alcuni non mi sembra la bomba atomica anzi ... lui dice che qui non ci sono più soldi e che non è giusto premiare loro quando ci sono milioni di italiani che fanno la fame...se li si deve aiutare lo si faccia nel loro paese...è così razzista come cosa?
poi nel movimento c'è chi è estremo e chi è più moderato ma mi sembra una cosa normale ...c'è in tutti i partiti questa divisione


----------



## juventino (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn concordo ... posso capire che si parlava di populismo con bossi che diceva padania libera, via i terroni e via discorrendo ma salvini sta facendo decisamente altro!
> innanzitutto la lega è stato il solo partito che ha raccolto firme per togliere la legge fornero e quando si andrà al referendum sarà solo merito di noi che abbiamo firmato per averlo; salvini sta aprendo alla collaborazione con quella che per ora è stata ribattezzata lega del sud ( tanto per fare capire la distanza dal pensiero di bossi ) perchè anche al sud ha avuto e sta avendo consensi; la "storia dell immigrazione" come la chiamano alcuni non mi sembra la bomba atomica anzi ... lui dice che qui non ci sono più soldi e che non è giusto premiare loro quando ci sono milioni di italiani che fanno la fame...se li si deve aiutare lo si faccia nel loro paese...è così razzista come cosa?
> poi nel movimento c'è chi è estremo e chi è più moderato ma mi sembra una cosa normale ...c'è in tutti i partiti questa divisione



Tutte bellissimo, ma il caro Salvini io lo aspetto al varco dei fatti. E' troppo facile (e comodo aggiungerei) stare all'opposizione e urlare a destra e a manca gli slogan. Sul referendum (che è giustissimo per carità, io sono il primo che voterà a favore) dico solo che anche l?italia dei Valori era bravissima a fare cose del genere, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata finire.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tutte bellissimo, ma il caro Salvini io lo aspetto al varco dei fatti. E' troppo facile (e comodo aggiungerei) stare all'opposizione e urlare a destra e a manca gli slogan. Sul referendum (che è giustissimo per carità, io sono il primo che voterà a favore) dico solo che anche l?italia dei Valori era bravissima a fare cose del genere, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata finire.



ok...questo però nn ha senso ... questa frase va bene per ogni partito di minoranza e sotto elezioni... la nuova lega al governo non ci è ancora stata ... possiamo vedere qualcosa dove il presidente di regione è leghista ma cmq sono cose diverse... il test sarà sicuramente nel giorno in cui ( se ci sarà) la lega sarà al governo ... ora bisgona basarci su quello che stann facendo i vari presidenti e sindaci...

nn credi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn concordo ... posso capire che si parlava di populismo con bossi che diceva padania libera, via i terroni e via discorrendo ma salvini sta facendo decisamente altro!
> innanzitutto la lega è stato il solo partito che ha raccolto firme per togliere la legge fornero e quando si andrà al referendum sarà solo merito di noi che abbiamo firmato per averlo; salvini sta aprendo alla collaborazione con quella che per ora è stata ribattezzata lega del sud ( tanto per fare capire la distanza dal pensiero di bossi ) perchè anche al sud ha avuto e sta avendo consensi; la "storia dell immigrazione" come la chiamano alcuni non mi sembra la bomba atomica anzi ... lui dice che qui non ci sono più soldi e che non è giusto premiare loro quando ci sono milioni di italiani che fanno la fame...se li si deve aiutare lo si faccia nel loro paese...è così razzista come cosa?
> poi nel movimento c'è chi è estremo e chi è più moderato ma mi sembra una cosa normale ...c'è in tutti i partiti questa divisione



dopo lo spauracchio dei terroni ora sono passati a quello degli immigrati che accomuna nord e sud e quindi a rigor di logica la loga dovrebbe raccogliere piu consensi , quindi da questo punto di vista salvini e la "nuova lega" sono stati degli abili strateghi . Se andiamo ad analizzare in fondo le varie situazioni vediamo che tanto nuova sta lega non è , infatti hanno pure ritirato gli avvocati contro l'ex tesoriere belsito , tanto oramai lo scandalo dei diamanti della tanzania è bello che dimenticato dai pecoroni degli elettori


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dopo lo spauracchio dei terroni ora sono passati a quello degli immigrati che accomuna nord e sud e quindi a rigor di logica la loga dovrebbe raccogliere piu consensi , quindi da questo punto di vista salvini e la "nuova lega" sono stati degli abili strateghi . Se andiamo ad analizzare in fondo le varie situazioni vediamo che tanto nuova sta lega non è , infatti hanno pure ritirato gli avvocati contro l'ex tesoriere belsito , tanto oramai lo scandalo dei diamanti della tanzania è bello che dimenticato dai pecoroni degli elettori



commento pieno di significato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> commento pieno di significato



in quale parte del commento manca significato ?


----------



## andre (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn concordo ... posso capire che si parlava di populismo con bossi che diceva padania libera, via i terroni e via discorrendo ma salvini sta facendo decisamente altro!
> innanzitutto la lega è stato il solo partito che ha raccolto firme per togliere la legge fornero e quando si andrà al referendum sarà solo merito di noi che abbiamo firmato per averlo; salvini sta aprendo alla collaborazione con quella che per ora è stata ribattezzata lega del sud ( tanto per fare capire la distanza dal pensiero di bossi ) perchè anche al sud ha avuto e sta avendo consensi; la "storia dell immigrazione" come la chiamano alcuni non mi sembra la bomba atomica anzi ... lui dice che qui non ci sono più soldi e che non è giusto premiare loro quando ci sono milioni di italiani che fanno la fame...se li si deve aiutare lo si faccia nel loro paese...è così razzista come cosa?
> poi nel movimento c'è chi è estremo e chi è più moderato ma mi sembra una cosa normale ...c'è in tutti i partiti questa divisione



Alleati di Forza Nuova e Casapound, bel rinnovamento nella lega 
Sta gente è uno dei mali dell'Italia, basta leggere la pagina di Salvini su facebook per farsi un'idea dell'ignoranza che c'è nel nostro Paese (gente dai 20 ai 50 anni che tira fuori il Duce). A volte mi viene da pensare che l'Italia sia un paese destinato a fallire e che forse ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in quale parte del commento manca significato ?



praticamente dalla prima parola all ultima...


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Alleati di Forza Nuova e Casapound, bel rinnovamento nella lega
> Sta gente è uno dei mali dell'Italia, basta leggere la pagina di Salvini su facebook per farsi un'idea dell'ignoranza che c'è nel nostro Paese (gente dai 20 ai 50 anni che tira fuori il Duce). A volte mi viene da pensare che l'Italia sia un paese destinato a fallire e che forse ce lo meritiamo.



a te può non piacere ad altri si ... come dicevo nella stessa lega ci sono quelli più estremisti di altri ... come ci sono nel tuo bel movimento 5 stalle... tu preferisci babbo natale che urla in piazza e caccia via gli elfi dal parlamento se lo contraddicono ... non mi sembra molto lontano da quello che faceva il duce... o sei con me o vai via ... no decisamente simile...
se poi per te chi vota lega è il male del italia allora mi sa che vivi all estero... ed evidentemente i tuoi conregionali non la pensano esattamente come te...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> praticamente dalla prima parola all ultima...



cosa non hai capito ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tutte bellissimo, ma il caro Salvini io lo aspetto al varco dei fatti. E' troppo facile (e comodo aggiungerei) stare all'opposizione e urlare a destra e a manca gli slogan. Sul referendum (che è giustissimo per carità, io sono il primo che voterà a favore) dico solo che anche l?italia dei Valori era bravissima a fare cose del genere, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata finire.



No ma veramente stiamo qui a parlare del partito PIU VECCHIO in parlamento ? veramente stiamo qui a discutere dopo 20 anni se la lega fa veramente quello che dice ? dopo 20 anni di parole e 0 FATTI ? 

veramente c'è qualcuno che crede ancora a Salvini ? populismo ? ma neanche quello fa ... Salvini si attacca all ignoranza della gente ... via i rom.. grazie al piffero.. lo so pure io che devono andare via...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Novembre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> A volte mi viene da pensare che l'Italia sia un paese destinato a fallire e che forse ce lo meritiamo.



Lo dico da 3 mesi...


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2014)

Commenti politici leghisti sono privi di significato in una democrazia. È democrazia,non è odio. Vedere giovani che disprezzano l'immigrato, che urlano quando vedono neri passeggiare per me è la vera sconfitta di questo paese. Un paese piccolo, chiuso e soprattutto ignorante.
Sindaci che urlano che l'immigrato dovrebbe essere bruciato (qualche giorno fa è successo), Salvini che ridicolizza sé stesso su FB passando per Messia quando cavalca l'onda dell'ignoranza e del razzismo.. Ma la costituzione la leggono o cosa? Perché permettiamo che 1 persona su 10 voti l'odio verso il prossimo?


----------



## andre (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> a te può non piacere ad altri si ... come dicevo nella stessa lega ci sono quelli più estremisti di altri ... come ci sono nel tuo bel movimento 5 stalle... tu preferisci babbo natale che urla in piazza e caccia via gli elfi dal parlamento se lo contraddicono ... non mi sembra molto lontano da quello che faceva il duce... o sei con me o vai via ... no decisamente simile...
> se poi per te chi vota lega è il male del italia allora mi sa che vivi all estero... ed evidentemente i tuoi conregionali non la pensano esattamente come te...



Grillo uguale al duce, ok. 
Poi cosa c'entra il M5S? Io ho fatto un commento sulla lega.
Dimmi una proposta seria di Salvini per l'immigrazione che non sia il solito "chiudiamo le frontiere e li rimandiamo in Africa". Sono tutto orecchie.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Grillo uguale al duce, ok.
> Poi cosa c'entra il M5S? Io ho fatto un commento sulla lega.
> Dimmi una proposta seria di Salvini per l'immigrazione che non sia il solito "chiudiamo le frontiere e li rimandiamo in Africa". Sono tutto orecchie.



mi sa che nn hai letto bene bene le parole di salvini ...e mi sto riferendo alla tua ultima frase ... prova andare a vedere cosa dice...ci faresti una figura migliore


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Commenti politici leghisti sono privi di significato in una democrazia. È democrazia,non è odio. Vedere giovani che disprezzano l'immigrato, che urlano quando vedono neri passeggiare per me è la vera sconfitta di questo paese. Un paese piccolo, chiuso e soprattutto ignorante.
> Sindaci che urlano che l'immigrato dovrebbe essere bruciato (qualche giorno fa è successo), Salvini che ridicolizza sé stesso su FB passando per Messia quando cavalca l'onda dell'ignoranza e del razzismo.. Ma la costituzione la leggono o cosa? *Perché permettiamo che 1 persona su 10 voti l'odio verso il prossimo?*



molto bigotta come cosa ...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Novembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dopo lo spauracchio dei terroni ora sono passati a quello degli immigrati che accomuna nord e sud e quindi a rigor di logica la loga dovrebbe raccogliere piu consensi , quindi da questo punto di vista salvini e la "nuova lega" sono stati degli abili strateghi . Se andiamo ad analizzare in fondo le varie situazioni vediamo che tanto nuova sta lega non è , infatti hanno pure ritirato gli avvocati contro l'ex tesoriere belsito , tanto oramai lo scandalo dei diamanti della tanzania è bello che dimenticato dai pecoroni degli elettori



Ma sì, la Lega è sempre la stessa, non sono cambiati per niente se non dal punto di vista delle strategie elettive. Confinarsi al Nord era un danno, appena si sono accorti dell'insofferenza di tutta l'Italia verso gli immigrati (a loro le casehhh cit.) sono diventati da "Senti che puzza, arrivano i Napoletani" a paladini dell'Italia intera. Come dissi, pur di attirare consensi, Salvini a breve si proclamerà difensore dell'Europa contro gli altri continenti, poi del Mondo contro gli alieni, ecc.

Sono in ogni caso, il _lider _in primis, un altro bluff.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma veramente stiamo qui a parlare del partito PIU VECCHIO in parlamento ? veramente stiamo qui a discutere dopo 20 anni se la lega fa veramente quello che dice ? dopo 20 anni di parole e 0 FATTI ?
> 
> veramente c'è qualcuno che crede ancora a Salvini ? populismo ? ma neanche quello fa ... Salvini si attacca all ignoranza della gente ... via i rom.. grazie al piffero.. lo so pure io che devono andare via...



veramente è forza italia il più vecchio... così tanto per dire... mi parli tu di populismo e poi preghi babbo natale grillo come fosse un dio...nn capisco...
poi se per voi siamo tutti ignoranti ... magari sarebbe il caso di moderare certe parole... magari ...


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma sì, la Lega è sempre la stessa, non sono cambiati per niente se non dal punto di vista delle strategie elettive. Confinarsi al Nord era un danno, appena si sono accorti dell'insofferenza di tutta l'Italia verso gli immigrati (a loro le casehhh cit.) sono diventati da "Senti che puzza, arrivano i Napoletani" a paladini dell'Italia intera. Come dissi, pur di attirare consensi, Salvini a breve si proclamerà difensore dell'Europa contro gli altri continenti, poi del Mondo contro gli alieni, ecc.
> 
> Sono in ogni caso, il _lider _in primis, un altro bluff.



proprio vero... si si è andata così... attento che domani salvini va su marte ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> proprio vero... si si è andata così... attento che domani salvini va su marte ...



Forza Denny tieni duro, 
Louis Gara e Lollo fanno discorsi assurdi,
solo perchè la lega ha rubato per 20 anni e preso per il naso gli italiani, credono che adesso con il nuovo leader, già distintosi per serietà negli anni scorsi, non possa essere il nuovo partito pronto a salvare l'italia dai ladroni


----------



## Denni90 (21 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forza Denny tieni duro,
> Louis Gara e Lollo fanno discorsi assurdi,
> solo perchè la lega ha rubato per 20 anni e preso per il naso gli italiani, credono che adesso con il nuovo leader, già distintosi per serietà negli anni scorsi, non possa essere il nuovo partito pronto a salvare l'italia dai ladroni



abbiamo un comico straordinario tra noi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> proprio vero... si si è andata così... attento che domani salvini va su marte ...



Prima il nord cit. Storica
un partito che usa questi slogan come può pretendere di essere preso sul serio?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo un comico straordinario tra noi...



[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ragazzi diamoci una calmata e moderiamo i termini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ragazzi diamoci una calmata e moderiamo i termini.



ok, però se mi censuri così denni90 potrebbe pensare che stessi insultando lui,

chiarisco che stavo solo sfottendo un po la lega


----------



## Hammer (22 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma sì, la Lega è sempre la stessa, non sono cambiati per niente se non dal punto di vista delle strategie elettive. Confinarsi al Nord era un danno, appena si sono accorti dell'insofferenza di tutta l'Italia verso gli immigrati (a loro le casehhh cit.) sono diventati da "Senti che puzza, arrivano i Napoletani" a paladini dell'Italia intera. Come dissi, pur di attirare consensi, Salvini a breve si proclamerà difensore dell'Europa contro gli altri continenti, poi del Mondo contro gli alieni, ecc.
> 
> Sono in ogni caso, il _lider _in primis, un altro bluff.



A me viene da sorridere quando sento persone che credono davvero che Salvini voglia veramente uscire dall'euro perché la ritiene la soluzione _giusta_. Analogamente al caso degli immigrati di cui parlavi, ha percepito insofferenza di una frazione di popolazione all'euro come moneta (?!?!?) e l'ha trasformata in cavallo da battaglia*, ma non sa nemmeno quello che sta dicendo e si vede palesemente.

*CVD, nel 2012: "Io a Milano lo voglio, perché qui siamo in Europa. i meridionali stiano senza l’euro, non se lo meritano"


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2014)

"I Rom vanno termovalorizzati."
Sindaco leghista.

Siamo agli stessi livelli del nazismo


----------



## andre (22 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "I Rom vanno termovalorizzati."
> Sindaco leghista.
> 
> Siamo agli stessi livelli del nazismo



Eeeeeh ma sono estremisti denni90 cit.


----------



## Denni90 (22 Novembre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Eeeeeh ma sono estremisti denni90 cit.



a te cosa interessa di quello che pensano i leghisti se tanto li consideri ignoranti??


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Novembre 2014)

Calma ragazzi dai, si può discutere civilmente senza prendere in giro altri utenti.


----------



## Nicco (22 Novembre 2014)

In una ipotetica elezione, sta sorgendo in me la voglia di non votare. Ho sempre pensato che oltre a essere un diritto, votare fosse anche mio dovere. Un po' me ne vergogno anche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

cercando di discutere serenamente,
se la lega prende a livello nazionale un 10% vuol dire che a livello locale ne prende circa il 30%,

considerando che il suo cavallo di battaglia è il populismo, con argomenti simili a quelli del M5S ma molto più infarciti di razzismo,
e considerando che è già stata al governo di fatto rivelandosi un burattino di F.I. 
e distinguendosi per un numero di scandali percentualmente addirittura superiore ai forzisti 
vi chiedo secondo voi quali sono le ragioni di tanto seguito anche considerando la mediocre classe dirigente del partito (a parte qualche discreto sindaco)?
come mai al nord sono più performanti dei grillini, tutto sommato ancora vergini?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> a te cosa interessa di quello che pensano i leghisti se tanto li consideri ignoranti??



Se cerchi tra principali siti di sondaggi elettorali, i sondaggi per titolo di studio/orientamento elettorale,
tendenzialmente:

il PD stravince tra i laureati (per mè un mistero, cioè è normale che gente più istruita abbia un orientamento socialdemocratico, peccato che loro attualmente sono tutt'altro.)

il M5S fà principalmente proseliti nelle culture medie, diplomati

Forza Italia fà strage presso le licenze elementari e inferiori

La lega ti lascio il piacere di scoprirlo da solo


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se cerchi tra principali siti di sondaggi elettorali, i sondaggi per titolo di studio/orientamento elettorale,
> tendenzialmente:
> 
> il PD stravince tra i laureati (per mè un mistero, cioè è normale che gente più istruita abbia un orientamento socialdemocratico, peccato che loro attualmente sono tutt'altro.)
> ...


sondaggi vuoti senza fondamento.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sondaggi vuoti senza fondamento.



non direi, per esempio mi interrogherei sul perchè gente a basso grado di istruzione e pertanto tendenzialmente, almeno in teoria, disagiate tenda a votare forze neoliberiste,
tutte fans di Tafazzi?


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non direi, per esempio mi interrogherei sul perchè gente a basso grado di istruzione e pertanto tendenzialmente, almeno in teoria, disagiate tenda a votare forze neoliberiste,
> tutte fans di Tafazzi?


a me risulta che la classe piu povera/operaia/proletaria e meno istruita ha sempre votato falce e martello.
Dopo la morte del pc questi voti si sono dispersi in forza italia,lega e ultimamente grillo.
Tengo a precisare per non essere frainteso che non esiste una classe che vota meglio o peggio dell altra...ogni parte politica legittimamente segue il proprio elettorato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a me risulta che la classe piu povera/operaia/proletaria e meno istruita ha sempre votato falce e martello.
> Dopo la morte del pc *questi voti si sono dispersi in forza italia,lega* e ultimamente grillo.
> Tengo a precisare per non essere frainteso che non esiste una classe che vota meglio o peggio dell altra..*.ogni parte politica legittimamente segue il proprio elettorato*.



Pertanto mi stai dando ragione, proletari o addirittura disoccupati che votano neoliberisti non si possono vedere (anche se i governi Berlusconi alla prova dei fatti addirittura lo sono stati meno di Monti e del PD)


Come affermi "ogni parte politica legittimamente segue il proprio elettorato" infatti la contraddizione stà nel fatto che l'elettorato non vota la propria parte politica


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pertanto mi stai dando ragione, proletari o addirittura disoccupati che votano neoliberisti non si possono vedere (anche se i governi Berlusconi alla prova dei fatti addirittura lo sono stati meno di Monti e del PD)
> 
> 
> Come affermi "ogni parte politica legittimamente segue il proprio elettorato" infatti la contraddizione stà nel fatto che l'elettorato non vota la propria parte politica


ma di liberisti in italia dove sono?
i cosi detti ''liberisti italiani'' nei paesi del nord europa sarebbero considerati comunisti o delinquenti in prigione


----------



## Hammer (22 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma di liberisti in italia dove sono?
> *i cosi detti ''liberisti italiani'' nei paesi del nord europa sarebbero considerati comunisti* o delinquenti in prigione



Veramente. I liberisti inglesi e nordeuropei (lasciamo stare Ukip ed estremismi) stanno più a sinistra della sinistra italiana.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> cercando di discutere serenamente,
> se la lega prende a livello nazionale un 10% vuol dire che a livello locale ne prende circa il 30%,
> 
> considerando che il suo cavallo di battaglia è il populismo, con argomenti simili a quelli del M5S ma molto più infarciti di razzismo,
> ...



i leghisti a questo giro sono stati bravi a riciclarsi , hanno fatto passare il tempo utile affinchè l'elettorato caprone dimenticasse gli scandali e sono ritornati con un buon spauracchio a cui addossare tutti i mali del mondo e come diceva A.Bloch “Un buon capro espiatorio vale quasi quanto una soluzione”

Purtroppo per noi , ad oggi , non c'è nessun partito/movimento in grado di migliorare la situazione italiana dal punto di vista CULTURALE perchè tutti , chi piu chi meno , fanno leva sulla demagogia e questa , si sà , trova terreno fertile nell'ignoranza becera della massa


----------



## Hammer (22 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> cercando di discutere serenamente,
> se la lega prende a livello nazionale un 10% vuol dire che a livello locale ne prende circa il 30%,
> 
> considerando che il suo cavallo di battaglia è il populismo, con argomenti simili a quelli del M5S ma molto più infarciti di razzismo,
> ...



Gli immigrati. Solo e soltanto gli immigrati, intesi come bersaglio su cui scaricare le colpe. Qua in Lombardia al popolo leghista non interessano gli scandali di partito: basta sentire quattro sparate becere e disinformate sugli immigrati, fomentare il clima, colpevolizzarli del riscaldamento globale ed il gioco è fatto.

Ti giuro: in paese quando la Lega parla di argomenti non legati alla comunità locale, l'argomento nel 90% dei casi sono gli immigrati. Ed è così ovunque, in zona.


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Veramente. I liberisti inglesi e nordeuropei (lasciamo stare Ukip ed estremismi) stanno più a sinistra della sinistra italiana.









Non scherziamo dai...


----------



## Hammer (22 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo dai...



L'attuale sinistra italiana o presunta tale è il PD.


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> L'attuale sinistra italiana o presunta tale è il PD.



ma guarda sono dell opinione che ci sia una sinistra ancora peggiore...quella sinistra che ha governato prima di renzi i bersaniani che ora si chiamano civatti,cuperlo ecc...per carità bravissime e oneste dal punto di vista umano.
Parliamoci chiaro se portiamo lo statuto dei lavoratori inglese o tedesco o francese oppure l assicurazione sanitaria in base al reddito...in italia scoppia la rivoluzione bolscevica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma guarda sono dell opinione che ci sia una sinistra ancora peggiore...quella sinistra che ha governato prima di renzi i bersaniani che ora si chiamano civatti,cuperlo ecc...per carità bravissime e oneste dal punto di vista umano.
> Parliamoci chiaro se portiamo lo statuto dei lavoratori inglese o tedesco o francese *oppure l assicurazione sanitaria in base al reddito...in italia scoppia la rivoluzione bolscevica*



e vorrei ben vedere...
ok che sono un anticomunista convinto, ok che il comunismo ha indiscutibilmente fallito,
ma umanità e solidarietà non possono mancare neanche nel sistema liberale,
siamo esseri senzienti mica bestie...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> cercando di discutere serenamente,
> se la lega prende a livello nazionale un 10% vuol dire che a livello locale ne prende circa il 30%,
> 
> considerando che il suo cavallo di battaglia è il populismo, con argomenti simili a quelli del M5S ma molto più infarciti di razzismo,
> ...



Più che altro il discorso va esteso a tutta l'Italia. "Come mai la Lega prende consensi anche al Sud?".

Prima di tutto ci sarebbe da dire che, nelle elezioni degli ultimi 10-15 anni, quasi tutti i comuni delle mie zone (Campania) hanno votato Forza Italia/PdL, nonostante Berlusconi andasse girando con Bossi come compare.
Molta gente del sud, qui, accetta di buon grado gli auguri di essere sommersa dalla lava, pur di sostenere chi proclama di voler liberare l'Italia dallo straniero. Sono razzisti tanto quanto quelli del nord, semplicemente.

Ora, il populismo è il pane quotidiano dell'italiano medio (passatemelo), ma mettici una bella farcitura di razzismo e vedrai che tutti si leccheranno i baffi. Ergo, Lega batte m5s.

Crozza, che non è un luminare, ha detto qualcosa che nel cervello di chi ragiona con senno, senza farsi trascinare da populisti da 4 soldi, si era già palesato:
1) "Gli immigrati vengono tutti in Italia" No, siamo al quarto posto, dietro Inghilterra, Germania Spagna.
2) "Li manteniamo coi nostri soldi" No, producono l'11% del nostro PIL, 9 miliardi di contributi. Le pensioni degli italiani come pensate di pagarle?
3) "Ci rubano il lavoro" No, Banca d'Italia: l'aumento dell'immigrazione non ha comportato minori occasioni di lavoro per gli italiani.
4) "Gli immigrati non rispettano le leggi" Secondo l'Istat il numero di reati negli ultimi 20 anni non è aumentato, nonostante l'aumento dell'immigrazione.

Ora, non serviva di certo Crozza per capirlo. Sta di fatto che è un ulteriore esempio di come la Lega tragga vantaggio dalla falsità e dalla paura e ignoranza della gente. E in questa melma gran parte dell'Italia ci sguazza alla grande.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Più che altro il discorso va esteso a tutta l'Italia. "Come mai la Lega prende consensi anche al Sud?".
> 
> Prima di tutto ci sarebbe da dire che, nelle elezioni degli ultimi 10-15 anni, quasi tutti i comuni delle mie zone (Campania) hanno votato Forza Italia/PdL, nonostante Berlusconi andasse girando con Bossi come compare.
> Molta gente del sud, qui, accetta di buon grado gli auguri di essere sommersa dalla lava, pur di sostenere chi proclama di voler liberare l'Italia dallo straniero. Sono razzisti tanto quanto quelli del nord, semplicemente.
> ...



crozza ha citato solo 4 punti di un articolo scritto da un mio amico (articolo da cui ho preso la citazione di A.Bloch) in realtà le balle smentite sono nove  l'articolo si chiama Le 9 balle sull'immigrazione (smentite dai numeri)


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Novembre 2014)

[MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] grazie per l'articolo, però niente copia-incolla esterni  Metti solo il titolo dell'articolo, su google si trova facilmente


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] grazie per l'articolo, però niente copia-incolla esterni  Metti solo il titolo dell'articolo, su google si trova facilmente



ok , pensavo valesse solo per notizie di natura calcistica


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> crozza ha citato solo 4 punti di un articolo scritto da un mio amico (articolo da cui ho preso la citazione di A.Bloch) in realtà le balle smentite sono nove  l'articolo si chiama Le 9 balle sull'immigrazione (smentite dai numeri)





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] grazie per l'articolo, però niente copia-incolla esterni  Metti solo il titolo dell'articolo, su google si trova facilmente



Un upgrade consistente di quell'articolo, contenente un vasto elenco di dati e numeri a riguardo riportati nel Dossier Statistico Immigrazione 2014, la più autorevole fonte di dati sul fenomeno delle migrazioni, si chiama "Immigrati: costi e numeri". Si trova facilmente in rete ed è utile da sbattere in faccia quando si sentono rigurgiti razzisti sul tema, sempre che l'interlocutore sia in grado di leggere e interpretare dei numeri (spesso ne dubito, per esperienza).


----------



## Denni90 (23 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se cerchi tra principali siti di sondaggi elettorali, i sondaggi per titolo di studio/orientamento elettorale,
> tendenzialmente:
> 
> il PD stravince tra i laureati (per mè un mistero, cioè è normale che gente più istruita abbia un orientamento socialdemocratico, peccato che loro attualmente sono tutt'altro.)
> ...



aqueste elezioni regionali in emilia ti posso dire che la mia famiglia (4 componenti) hanno votato lega... tutti e 4 diplomati
due miei amici hanno votato lega ( 1 diplomato e un universitario)
potrei andare avanti ... se per te chi vota lega è ignorante sono fatti tuoi ... onestamente me ne sbatto di quello che pensi tu, andre, luis gara, lollo ... io ho scritto il mio pensiero..se voi rispondete chon siete tutti ignoranti ... bravi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> aqueste elezioni regionali in emilia ti posso dire che la mia famiglia (4 componenti) hanno votato lega... tutti e 4 diplomati
> due miei amici hanno votato lega ( 1 diplomato e un universitario)
> potrei andare avanti ... se per te chi vota lega è ignorante sono fatti tuoi ... onestamente me ne sbatto di quello che pensi tu, andre, luis gara, lollo ... io ho scritto il mio pensiero..se voi rispondete chon siete tutti ignoranti ... bravi...



Pace,
Il mio pensiero conta poco, 
i sondaggi, come già scritto, indicano che gli italiani rivoteranno all'80% rappresentanti dei due poli, a quel punto che uno voti lega, PD, Sel, Fardelli d'Italia ecc rimane del tutto irrilevante
Io personalmente c'è l'ho di più contro quelli che, pensando di fare chi sa quale protesta, regalano voti alla casta non andando a votare


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pace,
> Il mio pensiero conta poco,
> i sondaggi, come già scritto, indicano che gli italiani rivoteranno all'80% rappresentanti dei due poli, a quel punto che uno voti lega, PD, Sel, Fardelli d'Italia ecc rimane del tutto irrilevante
> Io personalmente c'è l'ho di più contro quelli che, pensando di fare chi sa quale protesta, regalano voti alla casta non andando a votare



Partendo dal presupposto che sebbene mi sia astenuto sempre da quando ho avuto la possibilità di andare a votare mi sono sempre recato al seggio per annullare la scheda, ti chiedo, cosa dovrei votare? Cosa cambia se voto questa gente o non voto proprio?

PS:in Emilia Romagna ha votato appena il 37% degli aventi diritto, mi sembra molto forzato dire che l'80% degli italiani continua a dare fiducia a questi maiali.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che sebbene mi sia astenuto sempre da quando ho avuto la possibilità di andare a votare mi sono sempre recato al seggio per annullare la scheda, ti chiedo, cosa dovrei votare? Cosa cambia se voto questa gente o non voto proprio?
> 
> PS:in Emilia Romagna ha votato appena il 37% degli aventi diritto, mi sembra molto forzato dire che l'80% degli italiani continua a dare fiducia a questi maiali.



Confermi quello che ho scritto, evidentemente oltre il 60% non è affatto soddisfatto ma non votando continua a sostenere la casta,
quanto a chi votare è molto semplice, chiunque non ha contribuito allo sfascio dell'Italia negli ultimi 20 anni, 
è vero che attualmente le alternative sono poche,ma è dovuto al fatto che la casta è tranquilla, la gente continua a votare loro o si astiene,
Andiamo a votare in massa estrema destra o sinistra o M5S, vedresti come si rinnoverebbero subito i partiti tradizionali


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> aqueste elezioni regionali in emilia ti posso dire che la mia famiglia (4 componenti) hanno votato lega... tutti e 4 diplomati
> due miei amici hanno votato lega ( 1 diplomato e un universitario)
> potrei andare avanti ... se per te chi vota lega è ignorante sono fatti tuoi ... onestamente me ne sbatto di quello che pensi tu, andre, luis gara, lollo ... io ho scritto il mio pensiero..se voi rispondete chon siete tutti ignoranti ... bravi...



Denni dai su , oramai sono anni che stiamo qui lo sai benissimo che nessuno si permette di dare dell ignorante a titolo gratuito.. semplicemente se provassi a guardare " un po' più in la " vedresti che le promesse della lega ( il partito più vecchio in parlamento e con lo 0% di promesse mantenute rispetto alla campagna elettorale ) è solo un assembramento di bugie trite e ritrite .... 

sei una persona intelligente e penso che da solo se cercassi di analizzare in modo analitico la situazione attuale avresti una risposta da solo ....

Per quando riguarda i voti della tua famiglia.. beh io ho tantissimi amici / parenti che votano lega... infatti sono persone che NON guardano la tv e la loro vita è fabbrica / bar / letto .


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Denni dai su , oramai sono anni che stiamo qui lo sai benissimo che nessuno si permette di dare dell ignorante a titolo gratuito.. semplicemente se provassi a guardare " un po' più in la " vedresti che le promesse della lega ( il partito più vecchio in parlamento e con lo 0% di promesse mantenute rispetto alla campagna elettorale ) è solo un assembramento di bugie trite e ritrite ....
> 
> sei una persona intelligente e penso che da solo se cercassi di analizzare in modo analitico la situazione attuale avresti una risposta da solo ....
> 
> Per quando riguarda i voti della tua famiglia.. beh io ho tantissimi amici / parenti che votano lega... infatti sono persone che NON guardano la tv e la loro vita è fabbrica / bar / letto .


E' riduttiva come cosa. Il 10% è una percentuale considerevole. Oramai il tempo degli intellettuali che votano falce e martello e degli ignoranti sulla via della Fiamma tricolore è finito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' riduttiva come cosa. Il 10% è una percentuale considerevole. Oramai il tempo degli intellettuali che votano falce e martello e degli ignoranti sulla via della Fiamma tricolore è finito.



No , non l'accetto .... se sei una persona dotata di un cervello FUNZIONANTE non puoi votare determinate persone .. e non parlo sono della lega.. se lo fai lo fai in malafede...

se non lo fai in malafede è perché ti hanno riempito il cervello di stupidate al bar.. se non l'anno fatto al bar semplicemente NON ti informi e se non lo fai sei ignorante . 

non si scappa..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , non l'accetto .... se sei una persona dotata di un cervello FUNZIONANTE non puoi votare determinate persone .. e non parlo sono della lega.. se lo fai lo fai in malafede...
> 
> se non lo fai in malafede è perché ti hanno riempito il cervello di stupidate al bar.. se non l'anno fatto al bar semplicemente NON ti informi e se non lo fai sei ignorante .
> 
> non si scappa..



Premettendo che non voto Lega, secondo te una persona onesta e dotata di libero pensiero non può votare Lega??? Cioè così valuti il 10% dell'elettorato italiano? E' ancora più riduttivo il tutto....
A tal punto uno potrebbe dubitare dell'intelligenza del 43% dell'elettorato che segue la marionetta dell'Altissimo da Arcore o del 25% che segue un folle allo sbaraglio. E potrei continuare. Sono tutti inutili luoghi comuni.


----------



## vota DC (24 Novembre 2014)

Per me se l'opposizione piddina sfruttando i media non avesse inventato la vulgata popolare secondo la quale il Pd è diventato un partito liberista il Pd avrebbe preso ancora meno: gli elettori storici della LN si astengono da quindici anni (alcuni da venti) e sono stati rimpiazzati con gli elettori di Rifondazione dal 2008. 
Niente vulgata al fronte di un candidato che viene dal Pds e si avvale della propaganda del dentone che ha portato il Pd nel partito SOCIALISTA europeo e promette più stato per tutti: non avrebbe intercettato un singolo voto degli ex elettori di Forza Italia!


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , non l'accetto .... se sei una persona dotata di un cervello FUNZIONANTE non puoi votare determinate persone .. e non parlo sono della lega.. se lo fai lo fai in malafede...
> 
> se non lo fai in malafede è perché ti hanno riempito il cervello di stupidate al bar.. se non l'anno fatto al bar semplicemente NON ti informi e se non lo fai sei ignorante .
> 
> non si scappa..


sei contento del vostro risultato? per me e' stato estremamente deludente


----------



## Denni90 (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , non l'accetto .... se sei una persona dotata di un cervello FUNZIONANTE non puoi votare determinate persone .. e non parlo sono della lega.. se lo fai lo fai in malafede...
> 
> se non lo fai in malafede è perché ti hanno riempito il cervello di stupidate al bar.. se non l'anno fatto al bar semplicemente NON ti informi e se non lo fai sei ignorante .
> 
> non si scappa..



tutto quello che dici lollo finisce però che gli altri sono ignoranti e chi vota quello che pensi tu è un grande scienziato...
intanto in emilia il m5s ha preso due pugni sul muso dalla lega


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2014)

I veri sconfitti qui in Emilia direi che sono quelli del M5S. In un momento di crisi del Paese, con il presidente uscente condannato, con gli altri partiti tutti sorpresi con le mani nella marmellata per via dei gruppi consiliari, direi che un movimento nuovo e di protesta avrebbe dovuto far incetta di voti; e invece niente, ha finito col prevalere l'astensionismo. Forse i loro rappresentanti invece che dare la colpa a chi non è andato a votare ("non hai votato quindi non hai diritto di parlare", "non volete il cambiamento" e bla bla bla) farebbero meglio a rivedere un attimino le loro strategie.


----------



## Nicco (24 Novembre 2014)

Il PD da solo in emilia ha preso il 44%, boia!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Partendo dal presupposto che sebbene mi sia astenuto sempre da quando ho avuto la possibilità di andare a votare mi sono sempre recato al seggio per annullare la scheda*, ti chiedo, cosa dovrei votare? Cosa cambia se voto questa gente o non voto proprio?



Nel topic delle europee mi ricordo che scrivesti di aver votato Renzi, c'è qualcosa che non torna...



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Confermi quello che ho scritto, evidentemente oltre il 60% non è affatto soddisfatto ma non votando continua a sostenere la casta,
> quanto a chi votare è molto semplice, chiunque non ha contribuito allo sfascio dell'Italia negli ultimi 20 anni,
> è vero che attualmente le alternative sono poche,ma è dovuto al fatto che la casta è tranquilla, la gente continua a votare loro o si astiene,
> *Andiamo a votare in massa estrema destra o sinistra o lega, vedresti come si rinnoverebbero subito i partiti tradizionali*



Ma infatti, tanto che gli frega a questi se la gente non va a votare? Niente, solite parole di circostanze il giorno dopo il voto e poi niente. I posti di potere se li pappano lo stesso e con esso tutto ciò che ne consegue. Nelle liste regionali o provinciali basterebbe votare qualunque lista civica possibile che non sia collegata ai soliti noti e vedere che cavolo succede. A sto giro praticamente son andati a votare in larga maggioranza solo quelli invischiati nel clientelismo più totale e cricche varie. Questi ci andranno sempre a votare.


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sto giro praticamente son andati a votare in larga maggioranza solo quelli invischiati nel clientelismo più totale e cricche varie. Questi ci andranno sempre a votare.



ehhh certo quelli che hanno votato no al nucleare sono imbecilli senza cervello tanto loro hanno votato no perche è esplosa fukushima(ovviamente non lo penso davvero eh )
ma che discorsi sono la maggioranza sono invischiati,mafiosi ecc...con queste spocchie da pochi spiccioli non si convince nessuno a votare...sono anni che non voto tanto per chiarire.
Qua bisogna preoccuparsi di chi non vota e del perche...e la speranza che nasca un partito,movimento serio(destra,sinistra centro)e capace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> sei contento del vostro risultato? per me e' stato estremamente deludente



Siamo passati dal 6% al 12% da 2 seggi a 5 ... a me sembra un successo ...


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel topic delle europee mi ricordo che scrivesti di aver votato Renzi, c'è qualcosa che non torna...



Pardon, avevo dimenticato di scriverlo. Si è comunque trattata dell'unica eccezione, di cui già mi sono pentito (nonostante si trattasse di elezioni sostanzialmente inutile come le Europee).


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutto quello che dici lollo finisce però che gli altri sono ignoranti e chi vota quello che pensi tu è un grande scienziato...
> intanto in emilia il m5s ha preso due pugni sul muso dalla lega



No attenzione io non sto dando dell ignorante semplicemente non concepisco.. in modo razionale mi dai una risposta sul perché voti lega.. onestamente non capisco come una persona INFORMATA possa votare lega dopo gli scandali e 30 anni di politica che ti dimostra che sono solo BUGIE quelle che ti vengono propinate...

Non capisco credimi.. ma non è per dare dell ignorante come pensi è semplicemente un non capisco di stupore.. 

è come se tu e il 10'% della popolazione pensasse che il sole gira intorno alla terra e non il contrario.. io ti risponderei.. ma è la storia che ti insegna la verità basta leggerla... 

come fai a credere che il sole giri intorno alla terra ? come fai a votare lega non capisco ? 
è uguale.. le metto sullo stesso piano... 

basta informarsi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Premettendo che non voto Lega, secondo te una persona onesta e dotata di libero pensiero non può votare Lega??? Cioè così valuti il 10% dell'elettorato italiano? E' ancora più riduttivo il tutto....
> A tal punto uno potrebbe dubitare dell'intelligenza del 43% dell'elettorato che segue la marionetta dell'Altissimo da Arcore o del 25% che segue un folle allo sbaraglio. E potrei continuare. Sono tutti inutili luoghi comuni.




no no , semplicemente non sono persone informate.. 

se il 15% che segue B sapesse la storia e si fosse informato di come B e compagnia hanno creato F.I. di come il numero 2 e 3 di F.I. siano adesso in galera per COLLUSIONE MAFIOSA non li voterebbero piu...

ma la gente non vuole informarsi e continua a credere agli 80 euro e alla dentiera in regalo... la storia è ciclica.. prima B ora Renzie ...


----------



## juventino (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No attenzione io non sto dando dell ignorante semplicemente non concepisco.. in modo razionale mi dai una risposta sul perché voti lega.. onestamente non capisco come una persona INFORMATA possa votare lega dopo gli scandali e 30 anni di politica che ti dimostra che sono solo BUGIE quelle che ti vengono propinate...
> 
> Non capisco credimi.. ma non è per dare dell ignorante come pensi è semplicemente un non capisco di stupore..
> 
> ...



Lollo però va detto che le percentuali di queste regionali sono parecchio condizionate dall'astensionismo. Per fare un esempio, in Emilia Romagna la Lega ha preso quasi il 20% e il PD quasi 45%, tuttavia a votare ci sono andati manco il 38% degli aventi diritto. Il che vuol dire che a votare Lega (ma anche gli altri partiti in generale) sono stati molti meno di quelli che si vuol far credere.


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il PD da solo in emilia ha preso il 44%, boia!



ehhh certo hanno votato in 3 gatti


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lollo però va detto che le percentuali di queste regionali sono parecchio condizionate dall'astensionismo. Per fare un esempio, in Emilia Romagna la Lega ha preso quasi il 20% e il PD quasi 45%, tuttavia a votare ci sono andati manco il 38% degli aventi diritto. Il che vuol dire che a votare Lega (ma anche gli altri partiti in generale) sono stati molti meno di quelli che si vuol far credere.



Indipendentemente dalla percentuale il mio concetto di " non capisco " è quello che volevo spiegare


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lollo però va detto che le percentuali di queste regionali sono parecchio condizionate dall'astensionismo. Per fare un esempio, in Emilia Romagna la Lega ha preso quasi il 20% e il PD quasi 45%, tuttavia a votare ci sono andati manco il 38% degli aventi diritto. Il che vuol dire che a votare Lega (ma anche gli altri partiti in generale) sono stati molti meno di quelli che si vuol far credere.



appunto...i vincitori hanno poco da festeggiare visto che hanno votato in 3...i sconfitti devono mangiarsi le mani e porsi la domanda perche non mi hanno votato?


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no , semplicemente non sono persone informate..
> 
> se il 15% che segue B sapesse la storia e si fosse informato di come B e compagnia hanno creato F.I. di come il numero 2 e 3 di F.I. siano adesso in galera per COLLUSIONE MAFIOSA non li voterebbero piu...
> 
> ma la gente non vuole informarsi e continua a credere agli 80 euro e alla dentiera in regalo... la storia è ciclica.. prima B ora Renzie ...



io la Storia la conosco e anche bene,e in passato,ovvero dopo la fine della seconda guerra mondiale succedevano cose ben peggiori ,che venivano coperte da chi ci comandava,ovvero Gli USA in nome della sacrosanta guerra al Comunismo negli anni della guerra Fredda


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla percentuale il mio concetto di " non capisco " è quello che volevo spiegare



Come porsi il senso della vita o è nato prima l uovo o la gallina...Ci sono e bisogna farci i conti .
Te lo dico perche ancora mio papa dopo anni e anni di fallimenti di berlusconi continua a difenderlo come un buldozer impazzito ...
Il problema è che siamo un paese di vecchi e le nuove generazioni si fanno condizionare da quelle vecchie anche perche numericamente sono di piu.
Il ricambio generazionale in politica ci sarà ma ci vorrà piu tempo...poi se sarà meglio o peggio non lo sapremo mai perche saremo gia polvere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel topic delle europee mi ricordo che scrivesti di aver votato Renzi, c'è qualcosa che non torna...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma infatti, tanto che gli frega a questi se la gente non va a votare? Niente, solite parole di circostanze il giorno dopo il voto e poi niente. I posti di potere se li pappano lo stesso e con esso tutto ciò che ne consegue. Nelle liste regionali o provinciali basterebbe votare qualunque lista civica possibile che non sia collegata ai soliti noti e vedere che cavolo succede. A sto giro praticamente son andati a votare in larga maggioranza solo quelli invischiati nel clientelismo più totale e cricche varie. Questi ci andranno sempre a votare.



Ops ho scritto lega, naturalmente un errore, intendevo M5S,
la lega ovviamente appartiene a pieno titolo alla casta, anzi ne è l'espressione peggiore


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> io la Storia la conosco e anche bene,e in passato,ovvero dopo la fine della seconda guerra mondiale succedevano cose ben peggiori ,che venivano coperte da chi ci comandava,ovvero Gli USA in nome della sacrosanta guerra al Comunismo negli anni della guerra Fredda



cosa c'entra con il nostro discorso ?


----------



## runner (24 Novembre 2014)

a mio modestissimo parere dire che alcune classi sociali votano un partito piuttosto che un altro è un'eresia allucinate e soprattutto dividere questi in strati culturali....

fin dagli anni '70 in piazza c'erano operai e universitari e oggi come oggi abbiamo visto avvocati di destra e di sinistra come analfabeti di destra e sinistra....

nelle ultime elezioni abbiamo visto un'astensione a livelli massimi perchè le persone non vogliono più dare fiducia a nessuno, questa è la verità, poi se vogliamo parlare di programmi e leader politici allora è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra con il nostro discorso ?



parlavi di collusioni mafiosi etc etc ,cosa che c'e' sempre stata ,dalla fine della seconda guerra Mondiale,scrivendo che la gente non conosce la storia...io la Storia la conosco e ti dico che queste cose ,dal 1945 in poi ci sono sempre state,NON avremmo mai dovuto votare nessun politico da De Gasperi in poi,non ce n'e' stato uno ma dico uno senza colpe


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lollo però va detto che le percentuali di queste regionali sono parecchio condizionate dall'astensionismo. Per fare un esempio, in Emilia Romagna la Lega ha preso quasi il 20% e il PD quasi 45%, tuttavia a votare ci sono andati manco il 38% degli aventi diritto. Il che vuol dire che a votare Lega (ma anche gli altri partiti in generale) sono stati molti meno di quelli che si vuol far credere.



Io credo che in molti non comprendono un concetto semplicissimo, e qui secondo mè subentra l'ignoranza
le elezioni non sono un referendum, gli astenuti non contano, non protestano, non esistono,
se và a votare una solo persona e vota Topogigio, Topogigio è il vincitore con il 100% delle preferenze!!!


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Novembre 2014)

sul blog grillo parla di successo per 35mila voti in più rispetto alle scorse regionali e attacca sull'astensionismo ma non parla del fatto che rispetto alle politiche ed europee anche il movimento ha avuto un crollo verticale


----------



## runner (24 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti non comprendono un concetto semplicissimo, e qui secondo mè subentra l'ignoranza
> le elezioni non sono un referendum, gli astenuti non contano, non protestano, non esistono,
> se và a votare una solo persona e vota Topogigio, Topogigio è il vincitore con il 100% delle preferenze!!!



hai completamente ragione, il problema è però che le persone voterebbero a caso e piuttosto non ci vanno



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> sul blog grillo parla di successo per 35mila voti in più rispetto alle scorse regionali e attacca sull'astensionismo ma non parla del fatto che rispetto alle politiche ed europee anche il movimento ha avuto un crollo verticale



dai su lasciamo perdere grillo e il 5stelle che si sono completamente eclissati


----------



## Denni90 (24 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti non comprendono un concetto semplicissimo, e qui secondo mè subentra l'ignoranza
> le elezioni non sono un referendum, gli astenuti non contano, non protestano, non esistono,
> se và a votare una solo persona e vota Topogigio, Topogigio è il vincitore con il 100% delle preferenze!!!



su una cosa allora siamo d'accordo 
non si può dire beh ma hanno votato in pochi se no le percentuali sarebbero diverse ... se volevano "contare" qualcosa dovevano andare al seggio e mettere la ics su chi volevano... 
con frasi del tipo si ma se avessero votato quasi tutti allora nessuno vince nessuno perde e nessuno parla ...


----------



## Denni90 (24 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo passati dal 6% al 12% da 2 seggi a 5 ... a me sembra un successo ...



no dai davvero?? davvero??? a roma dicevate di puntare al 51% e adesso per un 10% in emilia dite che è un successo?? 
senza vergogna...


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Novembre 2014)

per non parlare della calabria dove hanno preso meno voti dell'ncd


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Novembre 2014)

le classiche elezioni italiane tutti vincitori pure quelli che non hanno ricevuto manco un voto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> no dai davvero?? davvero??? a roma dicevate di puntare al 51% e adesso per un 10% in emilia dite che è un successo??
> *senza vergogna...*



Scusa ma la vergogna dovrebbero provarla i partiti che hanno rubato, e magari quelli che continuano a votarli,
Mi pare evidente che il M5S sta perdendo consensi, 
per ora la conseguenza più evidente di ciò è che l'Italia continua a peggiorare sotto il governo di altri partiti,

Ora abbiamo la lega come nuovo che avanza, presumo che tra pochi mesi riavremo F.I. con il cavaliere riverginato

del resto il pensiero degli italiani è semplice:

Con Berlusconi andavamo male
Con Monti malissimo
Con Renzi anche peggio

LOOP
ritorniamo da Berlusconi, 
ecc ecc 

LOOP


----------



## Denni90 (24 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma la vergogna dovrebbero provarla i partiti che hanno rubato, e magari quelli che continuano a votarli,
> Mi pare evidente che il M5S sta perdendo consensi,
> per ora la conseguenza più evidente di ciò è che l'Italia continua a peggiorare sotto il governo di altri partiti,
> 
> ...



nn c'entra nulla con il mio mess ... ma proprio zero...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhh certo quelli che hanno votato no al nucleare sono imbecilli senza cervello tanto loro hanno votato no perche è esplosa fukushima(ovviamente non lo penso davvero eh )
> ma che discorsi sono la maggioranza sono invischiati,mafiosi ecc...con queste spocchie da pochi spiccioli non si convince nessuno a votare...sono anni che non voto tanto per chiarire.
> Qua bisogna preoccuparsi di chi non vota e del perche...e la speranza che nasca un partito,movimento serio(destra,sinistra centro)e capace.



Ma che risposta è? Buttata li ignorando, o facendo finta di ignorare, certe dinamiche italiche.

Il nucleare poi? Ma che cosa centra? La maggioranza poi è intesa della minoranza che è andata a votare. Mi pare abbastanza chiaro.

Con una partecipazione al voto del 30/40% chi è che va a votare maggiormente? Tutti i duri e puri che credono nella politica o chi ha quanto meno dei benefici e interessi vari? Se poi te mi vuoi far credere di no pace.

Secondo te in Calabria un buon 70% di votanti di che gruppo fa parte? Una giunta che viene sciolta ogni 3x2. No, ma è tutta gente per bene, che crede nelle istituzioni e che non ha il posto da forestale da garantirsi.

Per inciso i miei genitori son Calabresi, la realtà che c'è giù la conosco benissimo, prima che salti fuori chissà che commento sui soliti stereotipi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Novembre 2014)

[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]

Voglio porti la questione in modo semplice e serio, giusto per capire.

Quando è stata fondata la Lega? 1989. Esiste da più di 20 anni.

La lega è mai stata un partito di governo? Si, per ben 3 volte.

Promesse mantenute? Nessuna

Questo è inconfutabile.

Alla luce di questo, spiegami perché ritieni che questo partito meriti la tua fiducia.

Credi che Salvini manterrà sul serio ciò che dice, anche se il partito di cui fa parte non l'ha mai fatto in concreto neanche in 3 governi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn c'entra nulla con il mio mess ... ma proprio zero...



Ok, però credo di aver detto comunque una cosa abbastanza corretta sugli italiani


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
> 
> Voglio porti la questione in modo semplice e serio, giusto per capire.
> 
> ...



aggiungo che se qualcuno avesse ancora dei dubbi basta vedere cosa combina Maroni alla guida della regione,
non ultimo il via libera a ulteriore cementificazione selvaggia, giusto giusto nei giorni delle varie alluvioni anche in territorio lombardo


----------



## Nicco (24 Novembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ehhh certo hanno votato in 3 gatti


3 gatti o meno la distribuzione probabilistica in una ipotetica affluenza maggiore rispecchierebbe i risultati odierni con lievi variazioni, quella dei 3 gatti mi pare una scusa, non che ci tenga alla vittoria del PD, dico oggettivamente parlando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> no dai davvero?? davvero??? a roma dicevate di puntare al 51% e adesso per un 10% in emilia dite che è un successo??
> senza vergogna...



Denni !!!! la vergogna la devono avere i partiti che hanno truffato questo paese .. la vergogna la deve avere la lega che ha fregato con bossi e figlio milioni di euro in regione e peculati vari... 

vergogna la devono avere le istituzioni che stanno facendo morire i minatori in Sardegna per i loro affari... vergogna la devono avere le banche che hanno ammazzato questo paese...

VERGOGNA la deve avere equitalia che ha strozzinato gli imprenditori e li ha costretti all impiccagione... 

IO sono fiero del M5S che avrà i suoi mille difetti che avrà la figura ingombrante di Grillo ma io e i ragazzi giriamo a testa alta.. abbiamo sempre FATTO quello che abbiamo promesso NON abbiamo mai truffato e mai preso in giro nessuno...

quindi NO non mi vergogno affatto !!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
> 
> Voglio porti la questione in modo semplice e serio, giusto per capire.
> 
> ...



Amen fratello , sono 3 giorni che lo scrivo.. questo intendevo..


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> 3 gatti o meno la distribuzione probabilistica in una ipotetica affluenza maggiore rispecchierebbe i risultati odierni con lievi variazioni, quella dei 3 gatti mi pare una scusa, non che ci tenga alla vittoria del PD, dico oggettivamente parlando.



Sì appunto. Il discorso dei gatti ha statisticamente senso se votano in 100, non in 1 milione.


----------



## Denni90 (25 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Denni !!!! la vergogna la devono avere i partiti che hanno truffato questo paese .. la vergogna la deve avere la lega che ha fregato con bossi e figlio milioni di euro in regione e peculati vari...
> 
> vergogna la devono avere le istituzioni che stanno facendo morire i minatori in Sardegna per i loro affari... vergogna la devono avere le banche che hanno ammazzato questo paese...
> 
> ...



mi piace questa parte...fa molto scena di film eroico... sei in politica con il m5s per caso?? sei candidato a qualcosa? così giusto per sapere


----------



## Denni90 (25 Novembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION]
> 
> Voglio porti la questione in modo semplice e serio, giusto per capire.
> 
> ...



te lo spiego molto semplicemente... mai e poi mai voterò per un partito di sinistra: abbiamo idee completamente diverse, alcune persone mi fanno addirittura schifo a pelle (non intendo ovviamente nessuno del forum nn conoscendo nessuno,così giusto per chiarire subito);
non voterò mai berlusconi: ha raggiunto l apice delle follia e del halzeimer e cmq mai l'ho votato anzi in un elezione non ho votato neache lega perchè era sua alleata;
non voterò mai per sel perchè quello che dice vendola lo trovo molto discutibile
non voterò mai per un partito cattolico perchè sono ateo.

voto lega perchè crdo in quello che dice... che non abbia mantenuto promesse non è vero e qui so già che qualcuno dirà : quali? allora rispondo googlate e troverete.

come vedete io non ho problemi a spiegare ... se devo leggere post pieni di "siete ignoranti" allora lì nn ha senso neanche leggere i post. ognuno poi la pensa come vuole ma un po di rispetto nn fa mai male


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> te lo spiego molto semplicemente... mai e poi mai voterò per un partito di sinistra: abbiamo idee completamente diverse, alcune persone mi fanno addirittura schifo a pelle (non intendo ovviamente nessuno del forum nn conoscendo nessuno,così giusto per chiarire subito);
> non voterò mai berlusconi: ha raggiunto l apice delle follia e del halzeimer e cmq mai l'ho votato anzi in un elezione non ho votato neache lega perchè era sua alleata;
> non voterò mai per sel perchè quello che dice vendola lo trovo molto discutibile
> non voterò mai per un partito cattolico perchè sono ateo.
> ...



Non ho trovato nulla, puoi aiutarmi?
devo ammettere che se cancello i 20 passati, quello che afferma attualmente la lega non mi dispiace e sò che stanno cercando una posizione molto vicina a quella di Le Pen in francia.

Sono un pò inquietato dalle notizie dei quotidiani di oggi che scrivono che Berlusconi vuole rompere il patto del Nazzareno e ricongiungersi con la lega


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono un pò inquietato dalle notizie dei quotidiani di oggi che scrivono che Berlusconi vuole rompere il patto del Nazzareno e ricongiungersi con la lega



Non credo accadrà, per la Lega sarebbe un autogol clamoroso. Se mai faranno un alleanza di sicuro B. avrà un ruolo molto marginale perché gli elettori della Lega non lo possono vedere manco in cartolina (è anche per questo che è salita così tanto).


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> mi piace questa parte...fa molto scena di film eroico... sei in politica con il m5s per caso?? sei candidato a qualcosa? così giusto per sapere



no non sono in politica ma scrivere musica e testi è il mio lavoro  ahaha ... 

comunque spero sia chiaro cosa volevo dirti


----------



## prebozzio (25 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti non comprendono un concetto semplicissimo, e qui secondo mè subentra l'ignoranza
> le elezioni non sono un referendum, gli astenuti non contano, non protestano, non esistono,
> se và a votare una solo persona e vota Topogigio, Topogigio è il vincitore con il 100% delle preferenze!!!


Hai ragione, però poi bisogna stare attenti a specificare che la percentuale è calcolata su quel numero.
Il 100% di Topo Gigio non significa che i sostenitori di Topo Gigio sono i 45.000.000 aventi diritto di voto, ma il 100% di quelli che sono andati a votare. In questo caso 1 su 1 (e Topo Gigio è pienamente legittimato a comandare perché è stato eletto regolarmente, chi non lo voleva doveva alzare il sedere dal divano e andare a votare).
Su numeri così bassi è pericoloso fare proiezioni o proporzioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però poi bisogna stare attenti a specificare che la percentuale è calcolata su quel numero.
> Il 100% di Topo Gigio non significa che i sostenitori di Topo Gigio sono i 45.000.000 aventi diritto di voto, ma il 100% di quelli che sono andati a votare. In questo caso 1 su 1 (e Topo Gigio è pienamente legittimato a comandare perché è stato eletto regolarmente, chi non lo voleva doveva alzare il sedere dal divano e andare a votare).
> Su numeri così bassi è pericoloso fare proiezioni o proporzioni.



In effeti, agiungerei che bisogna stare attenti a non confondere il genere di elezioni, per esempio se si compara questa tornata non con le ultime lezioni europee ma con le ultime regionali sia PD e Lega hanno perso voti mentre a esempio il M5S ne ha guadagnati,
io personalmente non saprei dire se significa qualcosa


----------



## runner (25 Novembre 2014)

dai su ragazzi il popolo ha percepito in Salvini uno che vuole fare qualcosa davvero, se ci pensate bene la Lega con lui è cambiata e di molto e inoltre con il referendum contro la fornero penso che sarà la loro consacrazione verso un 25% come ridere a livello nazionale

io non sono leghista ma questa è la lettura della situazione


----------



## Denni90 (26 Novembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no non sono in politica ma scrivere musica e testi è il mio lavoro  ahaha ...
> 
> comunque spero sia chiaro cosa volevo dirti



ho capito ma non concordo


----------



## Denni90 (26 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato nulla, puoi aiutarmi?
> devo ammettere che se cancello i 20 passati, quello che afferma attualmente la lega non mi dispiace e sò che stanno cercando una posizione molto vicina a quella di Le Pen in francia.
> 
> Sono un pò inquietato dalle notizie dei quotidiani di oggi che scrivono che Berlusconi vuole rompere il patto del Nazzareno e ricongiungersi con la lega



io l ho scritto nel primo mio post che questa era una nuova lega ... mi siete saltati addosso tutti ahaha


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io l ho scritto nel primo mio post che questa era una nuova lega ... mi siete saltati addosso tutti ahaha[/QUOT
> 
> Notizia di oggi, Berlusconi ha dichiarato:
> Salvini sarà il nuovo centravanti del centrodestra e io il regista,
> ...


----------



## Denni90 (26 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Denni90 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > io l ho scritto nel primo mio post che questa era una nuova lega ... mi siete saltati addosso tutti ahaha[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tifoso evorutto ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > questa è una tua visione ... nn è che se uno dice una cosa dieci secondi dopo l altro deve smentire... se poi ogni caso serve per attaccare la lega fai te
> ...


----------



## Denni90 (26 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La lega per quello che ha combinato negli ultimi 20 anni và ampliamente criticata, spero che tu sia d'accordo,
> poi le posizioni che afferma attualmente sinceramente a mè non dispiaciono, anche se non le trovo tanto distanti da quelle del M5S che però sono ancora politicamente "vergini"
> 
> Diciamo che se la lega manterrà le proprie posizioni, soprattutto senza alleanze con F.I. farò il mea culpa per non essermi fidato
> *Mi auguro che farai altrettanto tu se dovesse fare ridicole alleanze di destra o ridivenire il burattino di Silvione *



come già scritto quando nn mi stava bene la collaborazione con berlusconi io ho annullato la scheda... che mea culpa devo fare?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Novembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> come già scritto quando nn mi stava bene la collaborazione con berlusconi io ho annullato la scheda... che mea culpa devo fare?



Per esempio votarli il "giorno" dopo che hanno cambiato abito mi sembra perlomeno azzardato


----------



## Denni90 (28 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per esempio votarli il "giorno" dopo che hanno cambiato abito mi sembra perlomeno azzardato



a me no


----------

